# appena arrivato

## poniboy

ciao a tutti! ho cercato un pò in giro e sono arrivato qui! sono un novizio di linux e dopo aver provato ubuntu x un pò di tempo, la curiosità mi porta ascoprire altre distro! e questa di gentoo sarebbela primache ho scelto!

prima di installarlo diciamo normalmente volevo provarlo su macchina virtuale tanto x vedere com'è! il problema grosso è che credo di nn averci capito molto! ovvero, mentre x ubuntu a suo tempo trovai delle guide di installazione comprensive di immagini, x gentoo, nn ne trovo e mi pare di nn aver proprio capito come si fa ad installarlo! chiedo scusa a priori, ma sono davvero inesperto! se qualcuno gentilmente potrebbe aiutarmi a capire qualcosa di piu' ne sarei grato!

grazie!

----------

## cloc3

 *poniboy wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti! ho cercato un pò in giro e sono arrivato qui! 

 

se sai usare l'emulazione, sei certamente capace di avviare un cdrom linux.

sia esso uno specifico di gentoo, il solito knoppix o qualunque altro.

entrambi sono equivalenti per una installazione gentoo.

puoi anche partire dalla ubuntu emulata che hai già preparato.

segui con attenzione i manuali ufficiali.

a poco a poco imparerai da te i fondamenti di bash che sono indispensabili per capire gentoo.

e per ogni necessità, ritorna sul forum, con richieste specifiche per ciascun singolo problema....

 :Smile: 

ad esempio: qual è la cosa esatta che desideri capire?

----------

## poniboy

ciao e grazie x avermi risposto! allora prima di tutto nn capisco xchè mi si è installato in inglese senza farmi scegliere! (purtroppo nn conosco l'inglese) poi volevo postarti uno screenshot ma nn riesco a capire come fare! nn vedo l'opzione allega o roba simile!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## MajinJoko

Fra le altre cose, non sarà necessario per installare Gentoo ma sarebbe buona norma farlo prima di postare:

leggi le linee guida

Ed evita come la peste il linguaggio sms ("nn", "xké"..)

Per i tuoi guai di installazione, partendo da www.gentoo.org, vai nella documentazione da cui trovi tutto il materiale in italiano che ti serve.

Inoltre, potresti cercare in questo forum, ci sono davvero un sacco di thread molto simili al tuo da cui potresti trarre spunti utili ed interessanti.

Ciao e buona installazione

----------

## poniboy

ci provo e vediamo se ci riesco allora! vi dirò!

grazie!

----------

## cloc3

 *poniboy wrote:*   

> ciao e grazie x avermi risposto! allora prima di tutto nn capisco xchè mi si è installato in inglese senza farmi scegliere! 

 

ottimo.

il tuo è un problema di localizzazione.

come diceva MajinJoko, la documentazione è del tutto adegauta.

oramai, in linux, non ha più senso parlare di programmi installati italiano o in inglese.

e appena avrai capito, scoprirai che è possibile sistemare il sistema a piacere senza reinstallare alcunchè.

per kde o per cose particolarmente complesse, invece, esistono pacchetti appositi, tipo kde-i18n.

----------

## djinnZ

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Ed evita come la peste il linguaggio sms ("nn", "xké"..)

 altrimenti rischi che nessuno ti risponda...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ckx3009

ciao, se non conosci l'inglese non avrai problemi con la documentazione dato che e' completamente tradotta in italiano ed e' piu' che chiara, anche se potresti averne con le altre (notevoli) risorse che abbiamo a disposizione come il gentoo-wiki o lo stesso forum.

ad ogni modo per un'installazione normale, senza aver la pretesa di spaccare il mondo, la documentazione e' abbastanza.

----------

